# Read corals diary!



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Day 1 - Dear diary,

Human changed my water today she fed me too its been nice and warm in here not cold at all 

I cant stand it when she puts her fingers in my tank ugh makes me so mad! 

Anyways i want a to mate thats my only wish -sigh-


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

It's interesting to see it from the fish's perspective. Maybe you're a Fish Whisperer.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

andakin said:


> It's interesting to see it from the fish's perspective. Maybe you're a Fish Whisperer.


Haha i wish lol


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Very excited to see what Coral journals about!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Day 2 - i continue to make bubble nest, its not as eassy as you think tho its really hard work sometimes the bubbles wont stay still and not to mention my owner destroys them! i do it to attract a mate tho but no mate so far


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Day 3 - what is snow? What is cold? What are this words my owner speaks of? I have no clue..... oh well back to building more bubble nests


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Day 4 one day i will bite my owners finger one day tempting very tempting that is all


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sad but diary has ended it was fun


----------

